# Boarded up windows!



## Loran (Jul 23, 2010)

Here are some pics of my boarded up windows. I covered all the windows in the front and sides except for the back right and the back of the house. It was a pain in the butt to cover the top floor. I had to borrow my neighbor's extension ladder. I made the window covers using advice from this forum. I had a friend who's old shed was falling down and I prided off the old wood siding and used them as the boards. I nailed them to pieces of wood I cut and it really worked out because the wood siding was really light.They are like picture frames hung with wire. I screwed wire to the frames then wrapped the wire around screws I screwed in-between the siding in the corners of the windows. I put screws at the top left and right of the window. I should have put some at the bottom because we had 55 mile an hour winds right before halloween and two of the frames fell down and one completely flipped around! I had to re-attack them (ahhhggghh!!!) I'm thinking if I put some screws at the bottom of the window the wind won't pick them up in the air and they will stay in place.

I had the windows boarded up before I started any other decorations and people were asking if the house had been in a fire or it was a meth house that blew up. It was the talk of the town for a bit until the other decorations started showing up. I put red flood lights in the upstairs bedrooms I think it looked great. Let me know what you think.




























I painted the frames white later on an you couldn't see them at all.



















you can see in this picture they are white.


----------



## Loran (Jul 23, 2010)

*More pictures*


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Loran said:


> people were asking if the house had been in a fire or it was a meth house that blew up.


Lol, too funny! The windows look fantastic! I really like the one on the lower level of the house with the shutter hanging askew. Very cool, and a job very well done!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow that really looks GREAT. The lights behind really give an eery feeling to your haunt.

PS: Rule#1 for all haunters: Prepare for the worst weather. 

They held up great dispite your bout with the wind.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

see now you can set up that meth lab and no one will be the wiser.. lol


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

They look great! Those are pretty much exactly like mine, but I can wedge mine in with shims around the storm window facing or hang them from the window frame. Isn't that funny how people think the house is really abandoned? First year I boarded my windows up, I caught a delivery guy walking away from my house with my package, saying the package was "undeliverable" as the house was abandoned...one of my daughter's friends also thought she was at the wrong house for a playdate.
Rather than put a huge screw in the house, you might want to use those 3M removeable hooks to hold the windows down to keep them from flapping in the wind (tie panel to hook). I have the same panels on my upstairs windows, but they actually are on twine and I hang them from the inside of the house, catching the twine in the top of the window & shutting the window on the twine to hold it. I hot glued & taped thin scrap styrofoam on the backs of the wood so if/when it flops in the wind, it doesn't beat the hell out of the window. I also used really thin thickness/depth scrap boards (almost like wainscoting) on the upper windows, so they would be lighter and less likely to hurt the house when they flop. I like to pull whole sheets of veneer off of dressers that are at Curbies to use for signs and the upper window boards. Your windows LOOK GREAT! I like the realism.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

PS- if you hit each board lightly with some black spray paint down the front edge of each board and at each board end, it gives the boards a nice aged or carbonized look for daytime authenticity. Make sure to *not* make it a stripe of paint, but rather a mist to age it. I think I threw some grey on mine as well, and put black around the knot holes.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work...love that look


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Very nice work, and a great solution. I have been having a hard time with my boarded up windows, I dont have much to work with the windows are pretty much flush with the house and there isnt a lip or anything to use to keep them there. I have had to use tape or sticky velcro to stick my foam boards to the house and I am still working on getting the glue off the windows.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great! I like how the red light behind the window looks.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

very cool. the lights behind the boards really does look good.
The frame to hold the boards on a great idea.....I may use it myself.


----------



## Digger (Nov 21, 2010)

I'll bet you was the talk of the town!!The red lights gave it a evile glow!!!Great job!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

love it! they look awesome with the red light!


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

Great job on those.....I really love the night shots with the lighting behind them. I bet a "Burning flame" prop would look pretty cool behind those too....!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job. I've thought about trying this, but just haven't gotten to it yet. I like the off kilter shutter.


----------

